# Starting Tapes tonight....



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

but kind of nervous. My hubby's going to listen too. well he really has no choice because the CD player is where he'll here it when we go to bed and I think he has mild IBS and doesnt sleep good.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknots:Congratulations!







You will find them very enjoyable and very helpful. I'm glad your husband is going to listen with you -- it's always nicer to have someone close to you understand what is going on. And, they will help him also.It's normal to be nervous at starting something new. Feel free to post any questions you have here, or to email Mike.







Good luck!JeanG


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Congratulations. I started not too long ago and the tapes are great. My first couple of times I was anticipating too much of what to expect but then it got easier for me.Now, I have no trouble settling in with the tapes.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Best of luck starting the tapes. It's the way to go . Hope you have a bright IBS free future.You and hubby will get the best nights sleep ever.Let us know how you get on.Peter


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

AIK, Good to hear. Yep, in the beginning, I was so excited, I was twitching! (just ask anyone







)Any questions or concerns, just post.Enjoy the ride!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great Allinknots, they are gonna help you. You let us know if you need anything and just relax and go with the flow. The beginning is just an introdution and go over it being safe, so no worries.There is some good strecthing techniques in the begining you can also use right away to relax muscles.







Enjoy the journey of change for the better.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknots:How did your first session go?







Or will you tell me, like my daughter does, "Mom, I just started the book and I'm on the second page. Give me time!!" LOL







JeanG


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

I think they must still be sleeping. It's Mikes soothing voice that's done it.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi allinknots:How's it going?







JeanG


----------

